# Anyone here using an oil cooler on there EFI Brutes



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a new 09 Brute and man oh man does it get hot on the left leg. The fans also cycles on and off alot. I had 08 Teryx before this bike and it would also get hot but the fan didnt seem to cycle as much as the brute does. After looking around on the web HL sells a oil cooler kit for 179$ plus shipping. Thats a bit too much coin for me to spend. After doing some research on this kit everything can be bought from Summitracing for less than 100$ shipped depending on which size oil cooler you get.

The adapter where the lines hook into the OIl filter location is called a sandwhich adapter. Its part number is Perma-Cool #189 about 24$

The oil cooler and the hose and fitting is Perma-Cool #1007 about 50$

The other oil cooler is the Perma-Cool #1008 is is 80$ but from the looks of the pic it is the same as the 1007 but it has more mounting hardware and the sides of the cooler has a black protective cover on each side.

THis mod would be a win win mod either weay you go. Increases oil capacity and should keep the engine running a little cooler in the summer months. 

Just wanted to here some feedback on you guys that have done this mod or have the HL kit and its positive or negative effects.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I run a Perma-Cool Oil cooler on my 06, and it is by far the best thing I have ever done for my Brute.. hands down. Took almost 50 degrees off my oil tempature, fan hardly runs anymore, seals stopped failing...like you said ..win win. The Brutes should have had one from the factory.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i have one. just waiting to change the oil and put it on.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> i have one. just waiting to change the oil and put it on.


Be sure to do a how to or a video!!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I run a Perma-Cool Oil cooler on my 06, and it is by far the best thing I have ever done for my Brute.. hands down. Took almost 50 degrees off my oil tempature, fan hardly runs anymore, seals stopped failing...like you said ..win win. The Brutes should have had one from the factory.


 where did u mount the oilcooler.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blue beast said:


> where did u mount the oilcooler.


Here is a shot before replacing the plastics. When I first put it on I built a guard, but it restricted the airflow too much so its now off.









And one all together. Kinda see it in this one but hard to see.


----------



## dbmachine (Mar 1, 2010)

The sandwich adapter..did you guys have to grind it down for clearance or does it fit without modification needed?

ALso the threaded sleeve that mounts to the oem filter location, when you go to tighten and loosen the oil filter what keeps the sleeve from turning?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dbmachine said:


> The sandwich adapter..did you guys have to grind it down for clearance or does it fit without modification needed?
> 
> ALso the threaded sleeve that mounts to the oem filter location, when you go to tighten and loosen the oil filter what keeps the sleeve from turning?


No mods needed. The sleeve just goes through and tightens down on the original mount. It stays.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

@nmkawierider: the sandwich plate (part 189) is that what you have? Also what cooler are you running if you don't mind?


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

do you run the same filter with this? and does this present the same problem as the radiator getting caked with mud when mounted lower on the bike


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Medic_Up said:


> @nmkawierider: the sandwich plate (part 189) is that what you have? Also what cooler are you running if you don't mind?


I have a write-up and a link to the ebay site where I got the adaptor and I am running the Perma-Cool 5/8" two-pass oil cooler. I think there is a copy of that writeup in the Kawasaki How Tos. If not send me a PM and I will send you a link...it's on another ATV site.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chubbs34 said:


> do you run the same filter with this? and does this present the same problem as the radiator getting caked with mud when mounted lower on the bike


I run the Puralator PureOne PL14610. Its darn good and a little longer then the OEM. 

As for mud in the cooler, sure, it can plug it up I suppose, but it will always radiate heat better then with no cooler at all so.... nothing says you can't put it on top with the radiator if you want.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are of some pics of how I mounted it. I had it on with the stock rad, and now with the new rad the lines are to short to have it right against the rad so I need to extend them. I picked up the plate style cooler from the wreckers, it was off of a mini van trans cooler I believe. I grabbed a couple so not sure. I bought oil lines from carquwst and cut to length and also got the brass fittings for the wedge adaptor there. The wedge adaptor I got from Flex-A-Lite, WARNING don't get it from them the adaptor has 2 notches that go past our filters. I had to weld up the adaptor and mill it down to work with our stock filter. I temporarly secured the cooler with Zip ties, it may be permanent not shure yet. Its really cheap to get one from wreckers and piece it together, prob cheaper than the kit! Hope that helps a little.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

how close was that sandwich adapter? doesn't look like much room for it to spin on. sorry for all the questions


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are a bunch from my file.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

does anyone know if the perma-cool 189 sandwitch adaptor will work for sure? i know the thread size is correct....might have to order it and see. along with the perma-cool 1007. looks like that combo would work. i really want to do this mod!


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

lotsa room for the sandwich adaptor, no worries. It does not actually spin on, there is a fitting that goes through it(to secure oil filter) and it bolts on.:rockn:


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

Is it better to get a new rad like the HL triple flow or install an oil cooler? Which one on their own will keep the engine running cooler overall?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

permacool 186 will work also, its only 1" thick the 189 is 1 7/8" thick


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

steeler said:


> does anyone know if the perma-cool 189 sandwitch adaptor will work for sure? i know the thread size is correct....might have to order it and see. along with the perma-cool 1007. looks like that combo would work. i really want to do this mod!


I don't think it will as its not metric. I'll PM you the link to the one I got that works.

Well apparently you have PM shut off. Put HTTP in front of this link andit should take you there. 

://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Honda-Yamaha-Kawasaki-Oil-Cooler-Filter-Adapter_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem53dc2c2ad8QQitemZ360176167640QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gchroniger said:


> Is it better to get a new rad like the HL triple flow or install an oil cooler? Which one on their own will keep the engine running cooler overall?


For balance you should have both. When both the fluids are close to the same tempature, the engine is more evenly expanded. Also, the crank bearings is the first place that cooled oil will go and nothing like keeping the crank and bearing temps down. The oil cooler will take 20-30 degrees off the oil's tempature if not more. Tests on mine before the cooler showed the oil tempature could and did reach 240+ degrees. With the cooler, the hottest I could get it was 210. This also helped cool the engine so much that the coolant temp hardly gets hot enough for the fan to come on now. I have to push it pretty hard in the hot desert to get it to run. So if you ask me, the oil cooler is a must for these Kawies. I think I remember reading somewhere that only about 3% of the oil is used for lubercation at any given time but the rest is used to extract heat or cool. With the results I got, I believe it 100%. An oil cooler should have come with these from the factory.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

M20x1.5 is your thread size

http://www.perma-cool.com/Catalog/Cat_page28.html


----------



## gchroniger (Apr 1, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> For balance you should have both. When both the fluids are close to the same tempature, the engine is more evenly expanded. Also, the crank bearings is the first place that cooled oil will go and nothing like keeping the crank and bearing temps down. The oil cooler will take 20-30 degrees off the oil's tempature if not more. Tests on mine before the cooler showed the oil tempature could and did reach 240+ degrees. With the cooler, the hottest I could get it was 210. This also helped cool the engine so much that the coolant temp hardly gets hot enough for the fan to come on now. I have to push it pretty hard in the hot desert to get it to run. So if you ask me, the oil cooler is a must for these Kawies. I think I remember reading somewhere that only about 3% of the oil is used for lubercation at any given time but the rest is used to extract heat or cool. With the results I got, I believe it 100%. An oil cooler should have come with these from the factory.



OK, Sounds right to me and an oil cooler is cheaper than the HL radiator. Which one is a good oil cooler to buy? Where did you get yours?

Thanks~


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gchroniger said:


> OK, Sounds right to me and an oil cooler is cheaper than the HL radiator. Which one is a good oil cooler to buy? Where did you get yours?
> 
> Thanks~


I got the 1310 from permacool which is a 2-pass with 5/8s tubing. The 4-pass would be great too. Looks like that have the sandwitch adaptors too! Thanks Hoover!


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

I want the MRRPM oil cooler kit for my outlander. I may just order the adapter from him and Build my own cooler kit.. You can get a cooler and hoses a little cheaper than what they want for it but then again all the hard work is done for you if you buy the kit. I jsut like to tinker and figure stuff out


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I just got my oil cooler from the brown truck today. Can't wait to see how much cooler it will run.


----------



## xr650r (Nov 27, 2009)

Here are pics of the clearance with a sandwich adaptor on mine


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Im gonna relocate my raditor. if i was to get this would it be ok to mount it to the top of where the raditor originally was, or should i fab up something to mount it up with the rad. in the new location. u say if it gets mud on it ,it will still work bettter than not having one . i just dont want something else to have to worry about getting clogged up


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If ur gonna relocate it I would put the oil cooler up there too. The cooler the better.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtj said:


> If ur gonna relocate it I would put the oil cooler up there too. The cooler the better.


I agree. Put it on top too if you do thick mud. The finns are very close together and might be a pain to wash out if packed anyway and the mud might get baked in there with all the heat.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Now that a few have done/is in the process of doing this. Yall should get all the pics together with all the parts w/ #'s about how much hose, what size, how many clamps, etc etc. I would also like a picture of how the sandwich adapter mounts. Yall have talked me into this.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

how do you remove the factory oil pipe ? the only reason i ask is because a buddy of mine has a factory acura rsx sandwich adapter. this adapter has a male end that threads into the block rather than threading onto the factory pipe.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

i called and talked to a tech guy at perma cool today, i told him what i was wanting to do and he was super helpful. i looked up some info on my wix oil filter and gave it to him. thread size is 20-1.5mm and ID of the gasket is 2.17'' OD is 2.47". he told me that perma-cool 186 WILL work perfect. 44$ shipped Summit racing


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

cool i live about twenty minutes from summit. i think i will go get the parts tomorrow


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

chubbs34 said:


> how do you remove the factory oil pipe ? the only reason i ask is because a buddy of mine has a factory acura rsx sandwich adapter. this adapter has a male end that threads into the block rather than threading onto the factory pipe.



you dont remove anything. not 100% sure how it goes together but here is a pic of the PC 186


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah that one threads over existing threads. i was just trying to make one work from an rsx. i'm not going to mess around with trying to remove it. i'm just going to buy that 186 adapter


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I got the 189 adapter today and the 1007 cooler. Can't wait to get it all on.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Buying mine tonight! Excellent thread!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys just be sure to use good hose and protect it if you can. Also, the adaptor I got didn't use a seal or gasket on the part the screws to the OEM threads and I got some bypassing....meaning some of the oil was bypassing the cooler and filter...not much, but some. My local NAPA fixed me up with a pan drain plug gasket that worked great.


----------



## Chefdaveyboy (Oct 25, 2009)

Good Thought ^^


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

nmk, got a part number on that gasket?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> nmk, got a part number on that gasket?


No, but its just a copper washer like this one. Just take the adaptor with you and get one that fits over the sleeve and down to the hex...and not stick out past the hexed part.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

A buddy brought up a good point. Will the addition of the oil cooler put any strain on the existing oil pump? I.e. maybe it wasn't designed to handle the extra load put on it by adding the oil cooler, having to pump oil up through the sandwich to the cooler and back. Any thoughts there?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DRZfour00 said:


> A buddy brought up a good point. Will the addition of the oil cooler put any strain on the existing oil pump? I.e. maybe it wasn't designed to handle the extra load put on it by adding the oil cooler, having to pump oil up through the sandwich to the cooler and back. Any thoughts there?


Good thought, but no, the check in the adaptor is light, and as long as you don't restrict it with too small of tubes or lines, the pump is uneffected. I have had mine now for over a year and no problems at all.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

did anyone have problems with the 186 adapter? it doesn't seem to fit, the outside diameter is to big


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Just ordered the perma cool 1007 and the perma cool 189 adapter. Hearing to many good things not to do it. I want to move my rad back to stock location after installing the oil cooler. What you think? Want to put my tunes back on the front rack


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

chubbs34 said:


> did anyone have problems with the 186 adapter? it doesn't seem to fit, the outside diameter is to big


is the rubber gasket touching the block in the right spot? can you get some pics?


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

heres sime pics, not the greatest but at least shows the clearance issue


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup. Wrong adaptor. That one is for a full sized oil filter.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

thats the 186 so don't buy that one. hey nmkawie what's the o.d. on the adapter you bought?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

chubbs34 said:


> thats the 186 so don't buy that one. hey nmkawie what's the o.d. on the adapter you bought?


Not sure but its not much bigger around then the filter..little bit.
Here is a pic. The oil seal of our filters hit just a little out from center on the seal surface area. So you can kind guess. Again, not much bigger then the filter. 









Here's shot looking from the front side.

http://s483.photobucket.com/albums/rr196/BFFreak_2008/Ricochet%20Skid%20Plates/?action=view&current=SkidPlates023.jpg

Her's a link to the one I bought on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...6167640QQptZMotorcyclesQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

ordered perma cool #1007 and #189 from Summit. ~$83 shipped. 

throw it on this weekend. trying to figure out best place for it, prolly top of radiator...


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Twisted10 said:


> ordered perma cool #1007 and #189 from Summit. ~$83 shipped.
> 
> throw it on this weekend. trying to figure out best place for it, prolly top of radiator...


i called perma-cool and talked to a tech guy, he told me that the 186 would work but it doesnt. too big around, has clearance issues
i dont think 189 will work ether. hope im wrong though. nmkawierider knows of one that works fo sho. theres a link to it on this thread


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

www.ATVPT.com - *PermaCool* Found this. Its on a praire 650 though


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

steeler said:


> i called perma-cool and talked to a tech guy, he told me that the 186 would work but it doesnt. too big around, has clearance issues
> i dont think 189 will work ether. hope im wrong though. nmkawierider knows of one that works fo sho. theres a link to it on this thread



im sure i saw someone on here use #189 on their 08 and it fit fine w/ no mods... mine might be here tomorrow. summit is only about 4 hours from me. i will either get it on tomorrow night or wed. sometime... 

i just finished pulling all the plastics and cleaning off all the mud from my previous ride.. lol.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

that adapter on the prairie he just cut the top of the housing, so no that won't fit. I just went up to summit yesterday and tried to look at the 189 but it was out of stock. i think Trans-Dapt makes one that will fit it part #1358 the o.d. on the adapter is around 3" and the o.d. on the 186 is 3 5/8"


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

chubbs34 said:


> that adapter on the prairie he just cut the top of the housing, so no that won't fit. I just went up to summit yesterday and tried to look at the 189 but it was out of stock. i think Trans-Dapt makes one that will fit it part #1358 the o.d. on the adapter is around 3" and the o.d. on the 186 is 3 5/8"


 He says exactly how much to cut off , why are you guys worried about modifing one part of a already heavily modded machine ?


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

because if you can get one that just bolts on that eliminates having to waste time on modifying one


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

hey chubbs, can u trim the 186 to make it fit? does it have two rubber o-rings on the engine block side?


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah it has two rubber o rings. the larger one doesn't even touch the block,due to the fact of having to big of an o.d. so you could get rid of that one and grind down the adapter if you wanted to


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I got the 189 and it fits the block good but the oil filter will not work called c.s. and they told me it was a 3/4 16 thread. I need wix filter #51515.


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

you can also use a fram ph8A or ph43


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

you can also use a fram ph8A or ph43 
Are these 6" or 4" long?


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

the ph8a is 5.156 in. tall and the ph43 is 4.0 in. tall


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a full list of parts needed to do this on an 05 brute? Also anyone have a write up yet? Thanks in advance


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

im thinkin im gunna get the 186 and cut away part of it to clear. the 1007 cooler sounds like a winner. my only concern is the 3/8 lines, they seem kinda small to me.(too restrictive) what do yall think?


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

3/8 lines are fine. 

anyone have any problems using the purilator filter w/ the adapter? thats what i run now, and its a touch longer than stock. 

my parts are getting dropped off today. i have a 12 pack of cold ones ready for tonight.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll bring a 12 pack too. What time we gettin started. Lol


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

steeler said:


> I'll bring a 12 pack too. What time we gettin started. Lol


sounds good. lol.

i got the cooler, but the adapter is shipping from Nevada which i didnt know... o well.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Dang! That sucks!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> 3/8 lines are fine.
> 
> anyone have any problems using the purilator filter w/ the adapter? thats what i run now, and its a touch longer than stock.
> 
> my parts are getting dropped off today. i have a 12 pack of cold ones ready for tonight.


I run it. No problems. Close though.


----------



## stephen189 (Feb 12, 2010)

OK just now I ordered the Perma-cool 189 adapter and the 1007 cooler kit. I also ordered a Hayden Rapid cool 1676 cooler that is a different shape and style. Will see what fits better. The only concern I have is that the Hayden is a fin tube design, which allows for better cooling but I would think it might restrict flow. The sandwich plate is on backorder from summit racing, the Hayden is off eBay A pic of the Permacool 1007


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

does it matter which line goes where? as far as oil flow? i see 2 arrows on the adapter but thats about it...


----------



## SquirrelBait (Apr 3, 2010)

I used the 189 adapter, it has a 3/4 16 thread were the filter goes. The stock is 20mm so you have to change filters. I used napa #1391. The stock filter seam to fit good and tight but when it would get hot it would pop off. This could be bad ouy on the trail and not found in time.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> does it matter which line goes where? as far as oil flow? i see 2 arrows on the adapter but thats about it...


Just like a radiator, put the hot in the top, and pull the cool from the bottom.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Just like a radiator, put the hot in the top, and pull the cool from the bottom.



i just hooked it up. seems to work fine. i put the left side of the adapter to the left side of the cooler... their directions suck. i couldnt find a copper washer large enough to fit the hex thing. i just put a touch of gasket sealer around it. worked fine. 

i started it in my garage, then went out to mow. took a long long time for the fan to come on and it seemed to be working fine. 

one thing that was annoying was getting the adapter tight, seeing as in i didnt have a socket big enough to get on that hex head thing. i figured out a way to get it tight, but just hand tightening it wont work...

im interested to see how it does in deep mud. ive got a few holes that i hit that go 1/4 or 1/2 way up the radiator and thats when it gets hot on me... i hit the hole a few times and then ride for a bit, light comes on... 

does it again, its getting sold. tired of screwing w/ this thing.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

The wix 51515 filter will not work. Its to long. Then I got back to auto parts and get the ph43 and it wont fit either. It hit the bottom of my starter. What now?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

After going to the auto parts one last time,I went through checking each filter. The fram ph2951 fits perfect


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

welp, i tested it out today. took it to a dried up creek bottom where its a lot of low speed up and down short banks w/ load on the motor. temp light came on again. fan ran for nearly 10 minutes after i shut the bike off... this is even w/ the fan running from start up..

im @ my wits end and i dont want to put anymore money into this thing. im tired of working on it, its got 325 miles on it and half the time i just keep working on it... whether the temp light is wrong or not, ive had it. 

think its going up for sale this week.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Twisted10 said:


> welp, i tested it out today. took it to a dried up creek bottom where its a lot of low speed up and down short banks w/ load on the motor. temp light came on again. fan ran for nearly 10 minutes after i shut the bike off... this is even w/ the fan running from start up..
> 
> im @ my wits end and i dont want to put anymore money into this thing. im tired of working on it, its got 325 miles on it and half the time i just keep working on it... whether the temp light is wrong or not, ive had it.
> 
> think its going up for sale this week.


That's a shame. She definatly has something wrong with her. It would be nice to know what it was before selling it. She either has somethiing making her generate heat much more then normal, or something causing her not to be able to get rid of the heat she's building. How does she do moving down the road...craming wind through the cooler and radiator?


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree, there has to be some sort of underlying issue. My light never ever comes on.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

Light never comes on riding much above 10mph. its always when im running in low, in and out of creek beds, off camber, etc. i really think its an electronic issue w/ the light. 

i didnt even have it in 4wd today, just crawling around steep angles and up and down a dry creek. it was about 80 today.. i nearly pulled my pistol out and shot the thing...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

They all will get hoter putt'n around, but not many overheat unless they have an issue like running too lean or restricted flow of coolant or air through the core. These stock radiators just bearly (pund) are enough in normal conditions and some have found that even after pressure-washing the thing, there is stuff way deep close to the fan side they never get. And it only takes about a 5% restruction to make these overheat. I have a buddy at a radiator shop that says when I'm ready, he'll build me a 4-core with some modified Subaru or Volvo tanks that cool a V-6 that will fit right back in the rack with the fanfor about 200 bucks. It'll be black, not aluminum but...who cares.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Smokey said:


> I agree, there has to be some sort of underlying issue. My light never ever comes on.


I never had mine come on either...and I ride a lot in the desert...and now with the oil cooler, the fan hardly comes on either...so something wrong.


----------



## makindue (Jul 7, 2010)

dbmachine said:


> I have a new 09 Brute and man oh man does it get hot on the left leg. The exhaust fans also cycles on and off alot. I had 08 Teryx before this bike and it would also get hot but the fan didnt seem to cycle as much as the brute does. After looking around on the web HL sells a oil cooler kit for 179$ plus shipping. Thats a bit too much coin for me to spend. After doing some research on this kit everything can be bought from allexhaust for less than 100$ shipped depending on which size oil cooler you get.
> 
> The adapter where the lines hook into the OIl filter location is called a sandwhich adapter. Its part number is Perma-Cool #189 about 24$
> 
> ...


Nice one! I think that your oil filter has a fair price of 24 bucks. Also can you post some photos of that Perma-Cool #189? I really love to see it. :bigok:


----------



## Tycho998 (Sep 13, 2010)

Has any anyone come up with an alternative to buy a perma cool 189? Summit is still on back order.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tycho998 said:


> Has any anyone come up with an alternative to buy a perma cool 189? Summit is still on back order.


Just get this one. Its the one I used. Its perfect.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e1abd155


----------



## Tycho998 (Sep 13, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Just get this one. Its the one I used. Its perfect.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Hond...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e1abd155



Well I have avoided joining eBay, but I guess I will have to give in. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tycho998 said:


> Well I have avoided joining eBay


 
Why? I have had a paypal account and ebay account for years with no problems. Always use PayPal though...you are a little better protected.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

NM...how much $$$ for all ??? I want to do this soon.


----------



## Tycho998 (Sep 13, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Why? I have had a paypal account and ebay account for years with no problems. Always use PayPal though...you are a little better protected.


Because I would buy things I really don't need. I have a sled and 84 Goldwing to keep running too. I have also purchased a few used items for my sled (from site sponsors) which ended up not being in as good as shape as advertised and returning then from Canada to the US is not financially viable. So I usually buy new.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I installed my oil cooler today. While I had everything apart, I decided to install an oil pressure gauge too. One problem though, the 1/8" nipple won't screw into the motor. It is just slightly bigger than the factory sending unit. The factory sending unit will screw into my 1/8" tee, so will the nipple, but the nipple won't screw into the engine. It feels like it is going to start, but when i put a little pressure on it, it just pops back out. What gives? I know someone is running a pressure gauge w/ factory switch too. How do I make this work? (Very Frustrated)


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> I installed my oil cooler today. While I had everything apart, I decided to install an oil pressure gauge too. One problem though, the 1/8" nipple won't screw into the motor. It is just slightly bigger than the factory sending unit. The factory sending unit will screw into my 1/8" tee, so will the nipple, but the nipple won't screw into the engine. It feels like it is going to start, but when i put a little pressure on it, it just pops back out. What gives? I know someone is running a pressure gauge w/ factory switch too. How do I make this work? (Very Frustrated)


The block's tap is metric (6 or 8mm I think). You will need an adaptor. See if you can get a tee with one side male metric, then one other female metric for the old sending unit, then the last 1/8" female for your guage.


----------

